# jacket?



## Guest (Oct 6, 2007)

Hey i just bought last years model bonfire snorkel jacket 
is the jacket good?


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Er, well, do YOU like it? Is it comfortable for YOU? Bonfire makes some awsome stuff...


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2007)

boarderaholic said:


> Er, well, do YOU like it? Is it comfortable for YOU? Bonfire makes some awsome stuff...


yea thats y i got it but i mean like 
wormth and water proof


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Now I'm not trying to sound like an ass, but that's something that should ALWAYS be checked before hand.


----------

